# Above Fireplace Ideas Please!



## MikeD66 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, first time home buyer here with zero interior decorating skills but I'm super excited to move in. I'm a 32 year old bachelor looking for some cool but classy ideas. As you will see, there is an open space above a gas log fireplace which I have no clue what to do with. It is roughly 1 foot deep with an electrical outlet. I was thinking some sort of light display could look cool here. Not interested in a tv going up there as I plan to mount it on the wall or on an entertainment center. 

Any and all ideas GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe a metal sculpture that represents what you like... like a sailboat, an old one wheel bicycle or a whale ? Ideas:http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...EAD714FAF66593E7AB5C54CC8DB95328D&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

How about an Indoor Water Feature?

Example:
http://www.houzz.com/photos/3304737...ain-contemporary-indoor-fountains-minneapolis


----------

